# Gabriel Pareyón



## Morimur

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabriel_Pareyon

*Gabriel Pareyón* (born October 23, 1974, Zapopan, Jalisco) is a polymathic Mexican composer and musicologist, who has published literature on topics of philosophy and linguistics.

He has a Ph.D. in musicology from the University of Helsinki, where he studied with Eero Tarasti (2006-2011). He received bachelor and master degrees in composition at the Royal Conservatoire, The Hague (2000-2004), where he studied with Clarence Barlow. He also studied at the Composers' Workshop of the National Conservatoire of Music, Mexico City (1995-1998), with Mario Lavista.

His works as composer were selected for the Thailand International Saxophone Competition for Composers (Bangkok, 2006, I Prize), the 2nd International Jurgenson Competition for young composers (Moscow, 2003, II Prize) and the 3rd Andrzej Panufnik International Composition Competition (Kraków, 2001, III Prize). His output includes works for common objects (such as bottles, stones, etc.) as well as for classical (European) instruments and ensembles. He also experiments with Mexican traditional instruments (such as huehuetl, teponaztli and a wide variety of woodwinds), and metre and phonetics from Nahuatl and Hñähñu.

His music also combines wider aspects of linguistics and human speech, mathematical models (series, patterns, algorithms, etc.), and models coming from bird vocalization and nonverbal communication.

*Xochicuicatl Cuecuechtli (Opera)*

_"Xochicuicatl Cuecuechtli is a musical, poetic, dance, instrumental and philosophical show that reflects the symbolic richness of pre-Columbian Mexico, neither an archaeological nor a historic reconstruction but rather a completely new work that originates from an ancient text." -Gabriel Pareyón_


----------

